# Londinium and EK43LE



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

Bit of a journey from a Bugatti Machine (and Kitchen Aid grinder), to Sage Barista, to Londinium and Eureka 75E.

Currently with Londinium L1 (S2)- plumbed for water (not for waste) and EK43LE (with Titus modifications).

Next? I'd like to the the inline modificaitons for the L1...maybe.

Enjoy

  

  

Andy


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Canny set up Andy......and phew, you did not blame me at all for falling along the inevitable road we all seem to go down!


----------



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> Canny set up Andy......and phew, you did not blame me at all for falling along the inevitable road we all seem to go down!


Don't worry; I still blame you for many of my purchases!

Andy


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Nice setup mate


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Nice gear.


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

arellim said:


> Bit of a journey from a Bugatti Machine (and Kitchen Aid grinder), to Sage Barista, to Londinium and Eureka 75E.
> 
> Currently with Londinium L1 (S2)- plumbed for water (not for waste) and EK43LE (with Titus modifications).
> 
> ...


Love this setup. Would love a Londinium one day. Not jealous one bit


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

That LE would look good with one of those doser things on top. Nice setup, what Titus mods has it got?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Rhys said:


> That LE would look good with one of those doser things on top. Nice setup, what Titus mods has it got?


You mean one of these dohickies?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

ashcroc said:


> You mean one of these dohickies?


Yeah, although they are a bit hit and miss with exact dosing (though I use mine to overdose slightly and take a bit out, or drop a few beans in - no big deal)


----------



## zoooook (Aug 8, 2018)

wow now that is beautiful


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

Very pretty setup


----------

